# May Photo of the Month



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't have a foal but I'm going to sub anyway lol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ellie and Jeff, both about a week old. 1996. They spent more time with each other than they did with their mothers.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't have any foals but I'll enter with a picture of mah girl, Heidi, when she was younger.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my first foal ever - Caldelero S. He was a real goofball back in the days.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

This isn’t my picture, so it doesn’t count as an “official” entry...but here’s a pic of my boy when he was little  Just for fun!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Do yearlings/2-year olds count? I've got some fantastic photos of a friend's Arabians but they range in age from a year to two.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Estrellas baby picture


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This picture makes us laugh. It was when baby Zeus first came home. We said “fjord owners vs dodge.”


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No foals here for a while, Stewie the Moose was the cutest of them all that we had born here


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

After the riding school my sister and I were invited to ride for a lady that showed ponies. She bred them herself and she was from a family who owned a famous pony stud in the South Island of New Zealand. This little arab mare was about 14.1hh and her name was Lilac. As far as I know she was never broken in. I would ask to bring her in and groom her. She was well handled as she was taken to in-hand show classes, which she frequently won, improving the value of her foals. I took this photo of Lilac with a filly foal c.1972


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Baby Novia, she just turned two yesterday!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

ChasingDreams said:


> This isn’t my picture, so it doesn’t count as an “official” entry...but here’s a pic of my boy when he was little  Just for fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chase was such an adorable baby!! <3



Knave said:


> This picture makes us laugh. It was when baby Zeus first came home. We said “fjord owners vs dodge.”


:rofl: What a little cutie tho!! 



LoriF said:


> Baby Novia, she just turned two yesterday!!


Aww, happy belated birthday to your adorable baby horse!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> Do yearlings/2-year olds count? I've got some fantastic photos of a friend's Arabians but they range in age from a year to two.


I think that horses under the age of one year are considered as 'a foal'. So, I hope that you don't feel disappointed but in this case, I'd exclude horses who are yearlings or older than that. 

However, if our users feel so, we can set up a contest for young horses above the 'foal phase' in future. Please let me to know what do you think about that .


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The thread is closed - no new entries, please. The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

